# Obra social



## beenni

Cine îmi poate oferi o echivalenţă expresiei “obra social”.
  Din investigaţiile pe net, am văzut că în română se traduce prin “operă socială”. Eu însă nu percep expresia ca foarte naturală pentru un vorbitor nativ de română. În plus, îmi dă senzaţia că în limba noastră se utilizează într-un context mai degrabă religios pe când în spaniolă este aplicată în toate registrele lingvistice.
    Mulţumiri.


----------



## alinapopi

Chiar nu-mi iese cuvantul acum, insa _obra social _se refera la actele de caritate si actiunile de acest gen (voluntariat, ajutor acordat claselor sociale cu nevoi, etc.).

Salutari.


----------



## gabriela_sima

Poate fi "munca sociala"?


----------



## Trisia

Mă întreb dacă i-ai putea zice "muncă voluntară în folosul comunității".
(am adăugat "voluntară" ca sa mai iau din aroma de muncă prestată ca pedeapsă pentru contravenții sau în schimbul ajutorului social)


----------



## gabriela_sima

Buna! Nu prea stiu ce inseamna "social" in spaniola, dar daca e ca in romana e deajuns "munca voluntara" sau "activitate de volutariat"... sau "asistenta sociala" ... "obra social" nu e munca platita? 




PS: Mersi pentru raspuns


----------



## beenni

Dicţionarul Academiei Limbii Spaniole dă următoarea definiţie:
  “obra *social.*
*1.*f. Centro o institución con fines benéficos o culturales.”
  Bineînteles, în ansamblul traducerii mele, “obra social” se referă mai degrabă la acţiunea dusă la bun sfârşit decât la instituţia in sine.
  Am optat pentru o soluţie de compromis, atâta timp cât româna nu îmi permite o variantă definitivă şi bine acceptată de limbajul de zi cu zi. Aceasta este “acţiune socială”.
  Având în vedere faptul că traducerea mea este un ghid care trece în revistă serviciile sociale puse la dispoziţie de o instituţie benefică şi conform sintezei conceptului de “acţiune socială” găsit pe site-ul http://www.dictsociologie.netfirms.com/A/Termeni/ActiuneSociala.htm, prin care: 
“în paradigmele la care ne-am referit pot fi cu ma­re dificultate sintetizate, se poate spune, în concluzie, că acest concept presupune totdeauna următoarele elemente: 


_actorul _(individ, grup,      colectivitate sau chiar societatea în ansamblul ei); 
_situaţie acţionată _(cadrul      fizic, social şi cultural, care oferă actorilor      posibilitatea opţiunii între diferitele alternative); 
_me__canismele _a. (ansamblul      mijloacelor disponibile şi al scopurilor, valorilor, nevoilor şi motivelor, precum şi      totalitatea formelor de adecvare între ele); 
_sensul _*a.*  (diferitele      forme sau tipuri de      modificare şi transformare a acţiunii şi a componentelor ei ca urmare a interpretării      comportamentelor celorlalţi actori).”
 sper ca rezultatul ales să nu fie deplasat de la sensul original.


----------



## tellmewhy

o alta sugestie ar fi: "opera de binefacere"


----------

